# Maj (R) Rick English 2/75, 1SFG, 3 SFG, 1st SFOD-D



## Centermass (Oct 23, 2014)

His Bio is the stuff of legends. Gave his all and ate everything up he could in life only to pass too soon. He deserved better. Go with God Ranger. RLTW / DOL / SINE PARI

~S~



> Retired Army Major Richard “Rick” English passed away peacefully on Monday, September 1, at the age of 46 from prostate cancer.
> 
> Born in Columbus, Ohio on Jan. 23, 1968, he enlisted into the Army in 1988 and served as a combat medic in 3rd Special Forces Group and SFOD-Delta at Fort Bragg, North Carolina. After graduating from Officer Candidate School and Ranger School, he served in 2nd Battalion 75th Ranger Regiment and finished his career at 1st Special Forces Group at Fort Lewis, Washington.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 23, 2014)

Fucking fucking cancer

Very sorry for your loss , Centermass.


----------



## CDG (Oct 23, 2014)

RIP Major English. 

Fuck cancer.


----------



## AWP (Oct 23, 2014)

Blue skies, MAJ.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 23, 2014)

I truly despise cancer in all its forms.

Rest In Peace, Warrior and thank you for your service.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 23, 2014)

RIP, sir.


----------



## Dame (Oct 23, 2014)

Fuck cancer. Fuck prostate cancer with a pizza cutter. The younger you get it the worse it is.
My sincere condolences. May he rest in peace and have a beer up there with @car and HH6.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 24, 2014)

I met Rick as a CTLT cadet at Ft Bragg.  Summer 2004, he was a 2LT,  went true blue through EIB, was consider a god among men.  I mean a lot of guys get treated with respect but he was treated with religious-like reverence by everyone.  He whopped my ass in the gym, daily, just by quietly telling me to keep going.  Always smiling, always positive, always laughing, trained hard, treated everyone the same.  I've spent my entire career trying to measure up to him, to just be half the man, half the leader he is.  He kept in touch as I went through the Q course through yearly phone calls. Good dude.  Just a good solid, awesome dude.  Jesus.  FUCK!

FUCK cancer.  

Rick, this glass of Jameson Whiskey is for you.  I'm sorry brother


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 24, 2014)

@Viper1 , under the circumstances it feels weird to "like" your post.  Instead, I will simply state that I am sincerely sorry for your loss, but happy that you had the opportunity to know the man.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 24, 2014)

@Ooh-Rah, I cannot and do not have the words to express how awesome and amazing Rick English was.

  Too many of the good guys get taken too early...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Warrior. Prayers out for all touched by this tragic loss.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 25, 2014)

RIP. To those who lost a brother, my dear condolences.


----------



## JHD (Oct 25, 2014)

For those who knew him, I am sorry for your loss.  Condolences for his family and all friends.  God bless and godspeed.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 25, 2014)

RIP Major.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 25, 2014)

RIP Sir.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 25, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, Sir.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 25, 2014)

Rest in God's peace, Major.


----------



## Scubadew (Oct 26, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, Sir.


----------



## HALO99 (Oct 28, 2014)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## pardus (Oct 28, 2014)

What a terrible loss to everyone...

RIP Sir.


----------



## Linda Messer (Nov 3, 2014)

I am so touched by all your comments. Rick was my cousin and more like my baby brother. I always knew when he was going on a mission. He would call me and say hey how are you? I miss you. I would say you are going now . He would say can't say but I love you. I would wait and eventually he would call and say hey how you been. When he was in San Antonio I went to see him and the last time I saw him was at my Mom's funeral. Little did I think he would be the next one to go in our family just 7 short years later. No words can tell the pain I feel and the depth of that pain. We shared a family history and he loved his family dearly. The side you saw I never saw and I am sure the side of Rick I saw you will never know. He was the only boy and onl y child born to our small family in 16 years and we all doted on him. He loved us so much he  never told us he had cancer and we did not know until August 18th and he died on September the 1st. I hope he is with our grandparents and my Mom now. He left behind a wife and his mother who is 85 years old and he was her only child. She is so lost without him. My daughter is living with her to be sure she is cared for. She is a strong women but she lost Rick's dad to this same cancer when Rick was 6 years old. I hope all of you remember that we hate cancer more than you for taking my cousin/baby brother. I cared for him when he was 2 and he called me sissy. Please know that I am grateful for all of those who recoginze him and his life but sometimes this feelings can be expressed without bad words. I am sure he used those same words but he was not raised with that teaching and that is why he saw the side that made him so caring and kind. He was raised with a Christian Mother and Grandmother and cousin who always prayed for him when he was on a misson and for all the men he had under him. He has been gone 62 days and the pain is still very raw. I hope you can learn to live like him but also learn to recognize the Saviour he was reaised to know when he was young. I pray that he finally accepted him with his last breath. With much respect to all the men and women  who have endured battle for out country and lost limbs and been scared by battle. My respect and honor go to all of you. Major Rick English's cousin. Linda Messer


----------



## Centermass (Nov 3, 2014)

Linda,

Thank you for posting your thoughts and lending a little more insight to a very humble man amongst men. It stings as it is whenever a loss like his hits the SOF community, but being as close as you were to him, we can only guess the void he left in your lives. 

May your grief be tempered by the memories you have of him all the rest of your days. Heartfelt condolences to you, his wife, mother and all your family.


----------



## Linda Messer (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you for your kind words. Linda Messer


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 4, 2014)

RIP...

Sorry for your loss Linda, thank you for sharing your cousin with us.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Nov 5, 2014)

I had the privilege of having English as my PL. A giant of an Officer, a great man, and one of a kind.

Rest in Peace Sir, never forgotten


----------



## Muppet (Nov 6, 2014)

R.I.P. sir. Condolences to all that were touched by this warrior.....

F.M.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Nov 6, 2014)

Very sad and unfortunate. RIP Sir.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 7, 2014)

Fucking cancer, what a crime to take this fine soldier so young. Hand Salute and RLTW.


----------

